# Marmelada—coffeehouse and sweetshop in Prague, Czech Republic.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Come enjoy a marvelous double ristretto (we use 14 grams of freshly

ground coffee per usual espresso serving), great Indian teas, yummy

cakes and many other goodies. Non-smoking, free Wi-Fi internet.

*Address:*

Rohácova*113,

Prague 3-Žižkov,

130 00,

Czech Republ

&#8230;

More...


----------

